# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  ból brzucha po ostrym jedzeniu i alkoholu

## anjaaa22

Nie wiem za bardzo gdzie o tym napisać. Ostatnio po alkoholu ciągle boli mnie brzuch. Tak samo po ostrym jedzeniu, które tak uwielbiałam. Teraz nagle wszystko się zmieniło. Nie mogę jeść ostrego jedzenia, wszystko wydaje mi się za ostre, nawet rzeczy delikatnie ostre. Jeśli chodzi o alkohol to nie nadużywam go często ale już po 2 godzinach od picia zaczyna mnie boleć brzuch i mam ostre rozwolnienie. Ból jest nieznośny.. Co mi się nagle stało? Mam 18 lat i do tej pory wszystko było w porządku. Dodam że moja mama też nie może jeść ostrego ani pić, mówi że ma słaby żołądek, nawet w McDonaldzie nie może jeść. Co mi się nagle stało?  :Frown:  Proszę o potraktowanie sprawy poważnie. To już się dzieje od 2 miesięcy ze mną. Chciałabym wiedzieć co może być przyczyną.

----------


## TomaszK

Opisz ból, ostry, kłujący, ściskający itp. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## anjaaa22

Więc mogę leżeć tylko na plecach... ból  w dole podbrzusza, co chwila burczy mi w brzuchu, boli przez chwile ściska cały brzuch w dole, po 2 min puszcza i za chwilę to samo, cały proces trwał kilka godzin. W toalecie byłam ok 7 razy  :Frown:    to nie miesiączka bo biorę tabletki i jeszcze nie czas.. po za tym ta biegunka i cały proces powtarza się co wypije alkohol lub zjem coś ostrego

----------

